# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne nurii

## o2bubble

Just bought the above from C328 and planted in my tank with amazonia II soil and high light and CO2. Have heard its very tough to grow it submerged, can anyone share your experience? Might switch to C. Keei if fail  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

It is not that difficult. 

Used to grow them in my tank =)

Nice crypts.

----------


## o2bubble

bro wacky, thanks for sharing! Glad to know someone grew it successfully in tank. I think my is the sg variety. Btw, what were your tank parameters then? My ph is 6, kh 2, gh 4, 26c, light 3.5w/g

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi,

I can't recall as i last grow them a year ago.

Where you got them? 

From c328 off the shelf or you ordered it?

I recall it will grow big.

----------


## o2bubble

off the shelf supplied from cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com.

----------


## illumbomb

If you purchased it off the shelf supplied from cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com, it could be from Mersing / Pahang / Bintan. I thought they usually also state the locality information on the packet? If the leaves have red spots should be the Mersing varient. I do not grow cryptocorynes submersed so will not be able to provide any input to your question above.  :Razz:  However, if you have a photograph of it when you just bought it, I might be able to help you guess its location of origin, provided you are interested in knowing.

----------


## o2bubble

I checked from the website that its looks more like bintan one. Btw, whats the natural habitat parameters? Does nurii need hard water with high light and co2 to do well?

----------


## o2bubble

btw, there is no locality stated on packaging. Just written cryptocoryne nurii.

----------


## Wackytpt

> If you purchased it off the shelf supplied from cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com, it could be from Mersing / Pahang / Bintan. I thought they usually also state the locality information on the packet? If the leaves have red spots should be the Mersing varient. I do not grow cryptocorynes submersed so will not be able to provide any input to your question above.  However, if you have a photograph of it when you just bought it, I might be able to help you guess its location of origin, provided you are interested in knowing.


Hi Illumbomb, 

Long time no see. Still into emersed culture.





> I checked from the website that its looks more like bintan one. Btw, whats the natural habitat parameters? Does nurii need hard water with high light and co2 to do well?


O2bubble, 

I don't he grows them in submeresed.

I used to grow them in a full ada substrate and fertilizer regime.

----------


## illumbomb

According to his website, the pH of the natural habitat looks low (i.e. less than 5). I do not think you will need hard water to grow them and I thought all plants will generally grow well with high lights and CO2?  :Razz:

----------


## o2bubble

Good to hear that it will survive under slightly acidic soft water conditions.

bro wacky, how big did you say it will become? I am putting it in foreground now and hope it grows to around 15cm tall only. Is c.keei a better choice?

----------


## ranmasatome

Keei gets much bigger...

----------


## o2bubble

Thanks bro ranma, guess I will wait and see if my Nurii can survive first...

Guys, it looked like the sg bintan locality species: http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com/search/label/C.%20nurii%20%20P.Bintan

----------


## illumbomb

The specimens from this locality is quite easy to grow in emersed conditions from my experience. Not sure about submersed though.

----------


## o2bubble

just relocated my nurii and noticed that new roots are growing  :Smile:  Had planted some keei as well  :Smile:

----------


## o2bubble

Both my nurii and keei are growing new leaf buds, cheers!

----------


## illumbomb

Congratulation. take some photographs of them to show us when you are free!!!

----------


## o2bubble

thanks, will post one soon  :Smile:

----------


## 1kadios

Be careful with the C Nurri, it's super sensitive to changes in environment. Esp make sure it's not shaded by light. I grew mine submersed for more than a year, leaves open up nicely with red dots on new leaves. However, dun expect it to be bushy, I had on average only 2-3 leaves at only 1 time with wilting and new leaf. It did not grow new shoots, unlike my C Griffithi.

Cheers!

----------


## will

waiting to see photos

----------

